
Show HN: John Legere Listed as CEO of Salesforce - gfitz
https://www.google.com/search?q=salesforce&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS800US800&oq=sales&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0j69i60l2j0.998j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
mtmail
The Google result page has a 'feedback' link below the info box to report
errors.

"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

